# Patchouli Hippie?



## malia (Oct 15, 2008)

I read some where,  scents with patchouli and raspberry? strawberry? The Happy or Lazy Hippie.. HELP!  Also, I'm on the hunt for a good Hemp scent if anyone knows where I can find some

peace out


----------



## Healinya (Oct 15, 2008)

What does 'hemp' smell like? I have been trying to find a certain hemp-like fragance and also a mold in a certain type of leaf shape... for entertainment purposes only, lol.. would make a nice gift for a few people I know... but I haven't found anything yet. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread tho to see if anyone does know. good luck.


----------



## malia (Oct 15, 2008)

The one hemp scent I tried, patchouli/incense & woods kind of smell. I really liked it. I don't want to purchase it from the place I bought it because of the very high prices and outrageous handling charges. I use it in MP and have a cannabis stamp I put in the bottom of the mold.. It's a favorite with some!  8)

The other patchouli scents were mixed with raspberry or cherry??... With names like The Happy Hippie. I read it in the forum once and cannot find it.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 15, 2008)

Would it be something you would want to blend yourself? I was looking, but I didn't find a fragrance oil called happy hippie. But I did find products scented happy hippie... different descriptions tho. Here's one.. most of them just say pachoulli and "other woodsy scents"... 

"This soap is a flashback to the 60's, when patchouli was really in. With the deep, sensual aroma of patchouli rounded with a touch of sweet orange and cedarwood, and speckled with vanilla bean; a nice unisex soap. "


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2008)

Patch is really making a come-back.  I mix patch, atlas cedar wood, clove, tea tree, and ylang-ylang together in a soap I call "Earthy." There are a few places that sell marijuana scent in a FO.  Don't know why anyone would want to shower with that bar, but it is out there.


----------



## malia (Oct 15, 2008)

That sounds wonderful! I will try that. 

I read on a post here, I think. And it was something you blend yourself... I thought it was strawberry or cherry. Before I go 'mad scientist' with some EO's and FO's, I wanted to ask.

Thanks for the blend


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I've seen it in a few different places..
I think SOS has one, and Peak has one here
http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Mary ... F1086.aspx


----------



## malia (Oct 17, 2008)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Yeah I've seen it in a few different places..
> I think SOS has one, and Peak has one here
> http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Mary ... F1086.aspx



I just HAD to order this.. I'm so curious! No exactly what I was looking for, but I have a couple friends in mind that will absolutely love it! I sure hope it smells like they describe.  Thank you!


----------



## Healinya (Oct 17, 2008)

Please, let me know how you like it?


----------



## malia (Oct 26, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Please, let me know how you like it?



It smells like the real thing. I opened it with my sister-in-law in the room and we both started laughing! it took us back about 20 years!

Two thumbs!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 26, 2008)

There's got to be a niche market out there for that  LOL


----------



## Healinya (Oct 26, 2008)

ooh, I'm bookmarking them - thanks for letting me know. They will definately be the next suppliers I try out.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW Nature's Garden has one I think it's bamboo hemp or something like that.. looks good! And they have "Christmas Hippy"...


----------

